# Bergen Park to Juniper Pass



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody been that route lately?

Thinking about getting out that direction soon, just dont know what the last weeks of weather have done there.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Update - was up there on early 4/23. Not too bad. 

Past Echo Park there was a few icy patches from melt and snow piled up a few feet and encroaching on the road. Also some pretty rough spots on the descent. 

Very ridable, some caution required.


----------

